# Rear drum on a whizzer with pedals, is there "correct" way?



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

I want to put a rear drum on a WZ whizzer frame. The rear drum makes one too many levers as far as I can tell.  I was thinking if I converted the model J decompression grip over to a "clutch lever" and did some other form of decompression switch I could add the brake lever but I'm sure I'm not the first one to ponder this and was wondering what others have done?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

I know it would not be period correct but they sell double cable brake levers if you have a front and rear brake.
Here's an example......


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks but I want this thing to look like its from back in the day.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks but I want this thing to look like its from back in the day.




Yeah I understand I would too. I never really saw a setup like you describe so if you figure something out let us know.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually if you used the h engine thumb controls you could have a brake lever on that side and use the j compression handle as a clutch and put a brake lever on that side.


----------

